# EOS 7D Firmware 1.2.2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 22, 2010)

```
<p><strong>Firmware Version 1.2.2 incorporates the following fixes.

</strong></p>
<p><strong></p>
<ul>
<li><span style="font-weight: normal;">Fixes a phenomenon in which the set aperture moves when shooting movies in manual exposure mode using some Canon lenses (such as macro lenses).</span></li>
<li><span style="font-weight: normal;">Fixes the AF point-selection behavior of the C.Fn III-7 (Manual AF pt. selec. pattern) custom function when set to [1].</span></li>
<li><span style="font-weight: normal;">Fixes the AF point display for the viewfinder electronic level when shooting in the vertical position.</span></li>
<li><span style="font-weight: normal;">Corrects misspellings in the Spanish and Thai menus for applicable products.</span></li>
</ul>
<p></strong></p>
<p><strong>Download: </strong><a href="http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/firm-e/eos7d/firmware.html"><strong>http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/firm-e/eos7d/firmware.html</strong></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## MARKO (Jul 22, 2010)

Great news for us.. (canon 7D users.)
But i never really step with those errores before.. the thing that i cant fix is the LINKED AF ZONE with vertical and horizontal shots.

If i link the AF ZONE to the right for horizontal shots, when it turn it to vertical, the AF ZONE turns to the Center... Doesnt work like it supose to work.. =(


----------



## --EasY-- (Jul 22, 2010)

My 7D failed to update from 1.2.1 to 1.2.2 stating something went wrong during the upload... Then I used a 4GB card instead of a 32GB one, and then it worked... Kinda scary :-\


----------



## k00k (Jul 22, 2010)

And still no AGC disable, zebra, levels, etc. ZZZZZ...


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Jul 23, 2010)

Its disappointing in that Canon doesn't consider bringing some badly needed features to still photographers. My prime example is the adjustable auto ISO that all out of sudden popped up in the T2i/550D: Not only did they have the "audacity" to have a formerly "pro feature" (i.e., restricted to 1D(s) series only, which, however, is in virtually every other manufacturer's crappy P&S these days...) first trickle down to a Rebel, they also refuse to add this feature to the 5DII and 7D.

So Canon, bring a reasonable customizable auto ISO function to these other cameras. Yes, those cameras which are bought by those folks that will in general throw a lot more money down your greedy corporate throat for expensive L glass and other accessories, instead of sticking with the kit lens like the Rebel moms. 
This would give us at least the illusion that you actually cared about your customers after you took their money.
Things like this make me hold back on buying any more EOS system gear for now and wait what Nikon shows at Photokina in regards to D700 successor. Fortunately, lenses hold their value pretty well, so jumping ship will not break the bank. In particular, since Canon finally lost their price advantage over Nikon when it comes to lenses.


----------



## icelava (Jul 23, 2010)

--EasY-- said:


> My 7D failed to update from 1.2.1 to 1.2.2 stating something went wrong during the upload... Then I used a 4GB card instead of a 32GB one, and then it worked... Kinda scary :-\


I used a 16GB Sandisk Extreme with no problems.


----------



## Jaszek (Jul 23, 2010)

It's funny how one of the things they fix are spelling mistakes. Really?


----------



## kalb (Sep 3, 2010)

Eche un vistazo a tu blog, tu estilo de escritura, escribiendo los conocimientos y la potenciaciÃ³n del papel de estudio. Al mismo tiempo tambiÃ©n compartir feliz.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ugg boots/ugg/ugg bailey button


----------

